# Travelling on Partner Visa 820



## enixam (May 9, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have just been granted my Temporary Partner Visa 820 after submitting it in June 2016. I understand I am free to travel in and out of Australia. However, do I need to inform immigration before travelling? 

I have checked the DIBP website and there are two sections that have different information. I am unable to paste links as I'm new but one page says: You can travel outside Australia as many times as you want on the temporary Partner visa (subclass 820).

And another page on the DIBP website says that "You can travel outside Australia as many times as you want on the temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) but you must let us know your travel plans before you leave Australia."

Therefore, do I have to inform immigration before I travel? It would most likely be visits back home (1 week to 1 month duration) or holidays overseas. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We have been overseas twice since the grant of my husband's 820 and didn't notify them and had no issues at all.

IMO it is only necessary to let them know if you have reached your 801 eligibility date and are awaiting the outcome so that they know how to contact you while overseas.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*If you change your residential addresss for 14 consecutive days or longer during the processing of an application, you must inform the DIBP.*


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

wrussell said:


> *If you change your residential addresss for 14 consecutive days or longer during the processing of an application, you must inform the DIBP.*


I am thinking my definition of change and DIBP's are 2 different things . Our address in Australia is still our primary residential address whilst travelling.

I am pretty sure DIBP don't want me to submit them a new form 929 every 2-3 days.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*If 'they' decide to conduct a home visit (as they sometimes do) and nobody can be found, they would leave a card and allow a limited time for a response, similarly if they post a letter to the last address about which they were notified and it is not answered, it could mean trouble. This is unlikely to be an issue in most cases, but why give them a chance to stiff you?

Interestingly enough, if the minister sends a communication by any method , you are deemed to have received it, even if you did not.
*


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My mum collects our mail so it wouldn't be an issue however, if a person has not lodged paperwork for the 801, why would they be conducting a home visit?

Does DIBP really expect you to email them a new form 929 every 2-3 days while out of the country with your new address (aka the hotel). I would have thought it would actually annoy them after the first couple of times. Essentially if you were out of the country for 4 weeks you could be emailing them 10-15 new form 929's.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I would take it as informing DIBP that one will be on holiday for (blank) amount of time, not informing them of each new address you're staying at while gone. It makes sense to at least tell them so they are aware that you probably won't respond to anything until you get back (We went on holiday for 6 weeks last year and rarely had access to the internet and no way were we using data roaming to check emails...).


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

I never informed DIBP (traveling overseas) but then again I never had extended period of holiday when holding 820.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the old adage "better safe than sorry" is more important than ever when dealing with DIBP.


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I think the old adage "better safe than sorry" is more important than ever when dealing with DIBP.


This is true. So yeah please OP just as Skybluebrewer advised, just inform DIBP. It shouldn't take more than 1 hour


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

My sons will be traveling to the US to visit their father in July for about 2 1/2 weeks. So, should I inform DIPB then? We just received our 820 grant last week.


----------

